# My 4 hour pen



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 18, 2019)

Getting everything unboxed was fun. Having everything you need to make a stoopid pen at your fingertips was lacking. I mean who doesnt realize there are no paper towels in the shop until you need a paper towel. Off to the store I went. Getting ready to drill the blank I find the battery in my digital caliber is dead. Off to the store again. Ready to drill the hole and I dont have the jig to hold a blank in the clamp. Stop to make that...

In any case here is what a 4 hour pen looks like (imo not any different than a 20 minute pen) and the first marketable thing i have built in the new shop.

Taaadaaaa

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 12


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 18, 2019)

Oooh....snazzy.
Nicely done sir....nicely done indeed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 18, 2019)

Amboyna ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 18, 2019)

Cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 18, 2019)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2019)

Looks good Donny! Glad you got a place to work in again! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 18, 2019)

Great looking pen, and all the efficiency of a Clement!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS (Jan 18, 2019)

Great work! Always takes me 4 hours to make a pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 18, 2019)

Yep, very good. Not bad for an islander.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 18, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Amboyna ?


Yep, maya picked the kit and blank claiming the first pen for herself

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 18, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yep, maya picked the kit and blank claiming the first pen for herself


Of course!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 18, 2019)

Congrats! Now that the assembly line is set up, we can expect to see a lot more! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 18, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats! Now that the assembly line is set up, we can expect to see a lot more! Chuck


I need to put everything together to streamline the process, still looking for where I put stuff. Just got back from lowes, got a wire shelf to put between the lathes for tools and a 6' work bench.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I need to put everything together to streamline the process, still looking for where I put stuff. Just got back from lowes, got a wire shelf to put between the lathes for tools and a 6' work bench.



A 6' shelf? Why so tall?????????

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 18, 2019)

Tony said:


> A 6' shelf? Why so tall?????????


So I could look down at the top...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Patrude (Jan 19, 2019)

Cool pen, brilliant finish. And you 
are one stick to it kind 
a person. I like determination

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 19, 2019)

Nice looking pen! I’m sure you’ll get things streamlined pretty quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cgseymour (Jan 20, 2019)

Beautiful pen.

What kit is that ?

Looks awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 21, 2019)

Lots of character  in that piece of timber.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 21, 2019)

cgseymour said:


> Beautiful pen.
> 
> What kit is that ?
> 
> Looks awesome


It's a professor kit from turners warehouse. For some reason maya likes that kit, I think the cap is way to long but I'm just labor over here...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 21, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> For some reason maya likes that kit, I think the cap is way to long


Does Maya have long fingernails? If so, short caps might be difficult to grip and turn.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 21, 2019)

duncsuss said:


> Does Maya have long fingernails? If so, short caps might be difficult to grip and turn.


Nope, normal conservative length. She just likes it so I make them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 22, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> She just likes it so I make them.


That'is great advice for any woodworker who wants to keep his wife from grumbling about the amount of money spent on tools

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 25, 2019)

WOW!!!!!!!! Gee, another question, there is a 20 minute pen????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 25, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> WOW!!!!!!!! Gee, another question, there is a 20 minute pen????


Not the best lighting but made these two for a family member yesterday in just under an hour. Gotta love tj max olive wood cutting boards.

For the comedian's, I did not make the pencil it is there for reference only. The pic was not at all flattering but I was sending out today and quickly shot a pic over to make sure it's what they wanted.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Feb 16, 2019)

Very nice, Don. What are you using for your finish? Trying to up my game on the shiny side.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 16, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Very nice, Don. What are you using for your finish? Trying to up my game on the shiny side.


Psi pen finish (ca)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Feb 16, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Psi pen finish (ca)


I was going to try that in a few pens. I am using Mylands High Build Friction Polish. I do like the finish you are getting with the CA.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 16, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> I was going to try that in a few pens. I am using Mylands High Build Friction Polish. I do like the finish you are getting with the CA.


I build up 5 to 6 coats, go through all the micro mesh pads wet sanding and use the polish from psi and then some beeswax. No can miss

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Feb 16, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I build up 5 to 6 coats, go through all the micro mesh pads wet sanding and use the polish from psi and then some beeswax. No can miss


Thanks again. I have been working through all the micro mesh to 12000, with 3 coats and the wax finish. I have the high glass wax, but it almost seems to take a little bit of the shine off. I appreciate the tips!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

